# Dinner for 2



## Wade E (Aug 14, 2008)

Since PWP'S kitchen has been out of order I will make a sneak appearance in here and show what Im cookin tonight to go with a freshly opened bottle of RJS EP Amarone. These are Atomic Buffalo Turds. They are jalepenos stuffed with Lil smokies and extra sharp cheddar cheese and grilled till melty. These are not for wimps!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 14, 2008)

Those look good Wade...but my eyes are burning from the fumes.....

Tomorrow you'll know the meaning of 'Ring of Fire'....


----------



## Waldo (Aug 14, 2008)

Those look mighty tasty wade


My fav is to stuff a jalapeno with cream cheese, roll out a suasage pattie and wrap the jalapeno completely in the sausage and fry it golden brown.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 14, 2008)

That sounds god too Waldo. I may have to try that next time.


----------



## Dean (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm gonna have to try both recipes this weekend!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 14, 2008)

Look for the big Jalapeños as its easier to get the stuff out and the other stuff in. By the way, the Amarone is already awesome so cant wait to taste it after 1 1/2 years.

*Edited by: wade *


----------

